# Who's Going to Canada?



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Just curious who is going to Canada to hunt this fall and what province and dates you will be heading up north?

I haven't set my dates in stone yet but I'm leaning towards last week of september to SK.


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

West central Sask. October 14th-24th. Snows and specks are the main target.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Going to SK Sept 26th to Oct 6th. Bring on the snows!!!


----------



## C BROWNDUCK (Oct 11, 2003)

going to sask. in oct, gonna hunt the 15th thru the 18 and then to south dakota to hit the pheasant opener


----------



## wetlandfarms (Oct 10, 2005)

Hey guys this may be a dumb question and I should know the answer to this, but are you allowed to use electronic calls in the fall for snow geese in SK. I know you cant here, and sure you cant there, But i was just wondering. thanks


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

You can use an e caller in SK as long as you do not have any dark decoys in your spread. Dark decoys include blues and juvies. Basically if you have the e caller in the field, your spread has to be all white.


----------



## d wiz (Jul 31, 2003)

Our plan is to head to western Saskatchewan second week of October.


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

West central Saskatchewan second week of October.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Saskatchewan - October 20-27th - We like the risk of going late.


----------



## D-Man (Aug 15, 2007)

Going to western MB 2nd week of Oct. Is it here yet?


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I hope everyone has an excellent trip. Kinda surprised that no one is going real early, around the 15th of September.


----------



## bjn (Jul 17, 2003)

Sept. 10-16 for us. Tenth year in a row going that time of year. I also go back about the 20th of October for a 4 day hunt most years.


----------



## cbas (Apr 3, 2007)

September 3.

Muhahahaha!!!

Oh ya... I am in Canada. 

Woohoo!


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

East Central Sask Starting OCT 6 for 6 days


----------



## xcallmaker (Aug 23, 2007)

S.W. Manitoba oct.11-18


----------



## Barry (Mar 11, 2006)

Sask. Oct. 19-26


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

N. Alberta, Nov 12-18


----------



## shig (Aug 23, 2005)

Goat Island, MB
Oct 1st--Nov 1st

MAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## echoXLT (Aug 27, 2007)

I have a couple of questions for you guys, as I have never been to Canada. I have been invited by different people every year and just don't have the time to go up there that time of year, live in MO and that is a freakin' haul! But anyway, I see that most of you guys hunt Saskatchewan, why do you prefer to go there or where ever else you others choose? Also, do you go on your own, hire a guide, or did you a hire a guide your first few trips? From what I hear, alot of the landowner's are pretty easy to deal with. What parts of each province is better? Just really interested in going up there in the near future.


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

echoXLT said:


> I see that most of you guys hunt Saskatchewan, why do you prefer to go there or where ever else you others choose?


We figured on SK because all the sotans and the cheese heads go to MB....j/k.

The futher the better. :lol:


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

[We figured on SK because all the sotans and the cheese heads go to MB....j/k.]

Oh, they don't all go to MB, i can tell you that.


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey scisssorbill, are you sure you have your dates correct.
At that time in North Alberta the main migration is done allready and the ponds are frozen over.. except for the big lakes and rivers with the exception of freak weather warming we had many years ago


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

mach, 
I am counting on global warming, no actually even though the migration may be over I'm hoping that the deer don't migrate cuz that's what we are after.


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

Good time for deer..hope you get a chance at some big monsters


----------



## wetlandfarms (Oct 10, 2005)

For Ducks/snows.......Saskatchewan??...or....Manitoba??


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

> For Ducks/snows.......Saskatchewan??...or....Manitoba??


Pick your choice. Both are great provinces to hunt.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Mb allows dark decoys in the spread this fall with the e-caller. Sask does not for the fall hunting of snows. that might make a difference if you are a snow hunter??? :beer:


----------



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

Sept 23rd-Sept 29th Sask


----------

